# Opinions on Larrivee D-03/03R



## coyoteblue

I'm thinking of buying a used Larrivee D-03, mahogany or rosewood. Anyone have one of these? Would you recommend these guitars for a good all around acoustic? The price is about $800.


----------



## FrogRick12

I've owned my D-03RE for a year now - I absolutely love it!
$800 is a good deal - I paid $1200 new!


----------



## Jaggery

Wonderful guitar.
I paid 1200 with tax.
I am selling it now as I barely touch it.
If interested let me know.

Edit: Mine is Mahogany.


----------



## Gplayer

*coyoteblue*

It just so happens I just picked up myself a used D03 Larivee ( 3 years old ).
Before I made this purchase I visited a shop that handles Martins / Gibsons /
Larivees / Epiphones / Guilds etc. and played them all. I wanted to make an educated purchase as I had heard from many others that the Larivees were very much a top quality guitar.
I found that the Larivee D03 was definitely comparable and even better than some of the much higher priced guitars ( including other Larivees ).
I played it at a gig for the first time and had extremely positive comments on the sound from other musicians present.

In short I would venture to say this is my new found baby.

It had elixir lights on it when I bought it which sounded good but I'm a Dean Markley user and went to a medium phos/bronze ( TMD ) and they are very nice.
In the future I'm going to try the D.Markley ML's and see how they are, I think they'll be the strings to use. This guitar lists for $1200 and I got mine in mint shape w/$300 case for $850 so one in good shape for 800 is a great deal I think. 
P.S. Mine is the mahogany model and it sounded a little nicer than the rosewood in my opinion.
Good luck, Gplayer :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Antz_Marchin

Love the D-03R. Great guitar.


----------



## Cross

I've got a D-03 Claro Walnut acoustic - plays great, feels great. I can't imagine that you'd be disappointed with picking one of the babies up.


----------



## rollingdam

I suggest you look for a L body Larrivee instead.


----------



## noobcake

Although I haven't tried that specific model, that seems like a pretty good price for such a guitar. Every single Larivee that I've tried has delivered! Go for it!


----------



## teledobson

*great guitars*

I've played a D04 (with rosewood option) for 3 years now (gloss version of the D09 with no abalone)

It has sounded great all along...they mature very nicely

I'm just about to make the jump to the next level...that means you have to go past the Martins and go all the way to the Bourgeios and Collings guitars

Although then you're getting into the $3500 + range

The price point and sound on these Larivee's can't be beat


----------



## gordo

*Larrivee*

I owned a D03 for a couple of years - mahogany - had a lot of punch but was really sensitive to humidity - I would make sure the used guitar has been properly maintained - they tend to dry out quicky. If you are strumming and picking the mahogany might be preferable but the price for the rosewood is good.

gordo


----------



## gordo

if you are climbing the acoustic ladder into the $3500 range - check out Santa Cruz guitars - they are definitely worth consideration. 

gordo


----------



## Guncho

I tried a D-02 and a D-05 and was not impressed.


----------



## pickslide

I have a Larrivee entry level OM and it is wonderful. Cannot go wrong with a Larrivee for $800


----------



## Budda

Read my sig


----------



## Dave B4

I lucked into a D-03 back in the spring for $800. Love it. Excellent guitar!


----------

